
China slams ‘clean network’ plan and reminds world of USA's ECHELON snoop-fest - rguiscard
https://www.theregister.com/2020/08/07/china_responds_to_us_clean_network_plan/
======
yogthos
At this point US has lost all credibility when it comes to privacy and
security. While everybody was watching China, US has implemented exact same
Orwellian nightmare at home where every citizen is tracked
[https://www.coindesk.com/tiktok-and-the-great-firewall-of-
am...](https://www.coindesk.com/tiktok-and-the-great-firewall-of-america)

